# Anzugsdrehmoment für die Sattelklemme



## merlinc461 (3. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern mein Sattel ins Blei gelegt.
Mein Fahrrad ist ein Cube Acid 2015.
Als ich fertig mit dem Ausrichten des Sattels war, zog ich beide Schrauben gut fest.
Nun hab ich gelesen das man da einen Drehmoment beachten soll.
Leider finde ich in der Bedienungsanleitung keine Daten darüber mit wieviel Nm die Sattelklemme angezogen werden muss.
Es handelt sich um die mit den roten Pfeilen markierten Schrauben.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2015)

guck mal bei syntace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merlinc461 (4. August 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> guck mal bei syntace.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort
Ist das der Hersteller von dieser Sattelstütze?
Das wären dann zwischen 6-8 Nm.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2015)

hersteller wahrscheinlich nicht, aber vergleichbare klemmung.

cube verbaut an den höherwertigen modellen aber auch (gelabelte) syntace produkte.


----------



## merlinc461 (4. August 2015)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man da zu fest anzieht? Ich bin nicht so erfahren was diese Materie angeht


----------



## Moga (4. August 2015)

Nach fest kommt ab...


----------



## hnx (4. August 2015)

merlinc461 schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn man da zu fest anzieht? Ich bin nicht so erfahren was diese Materie angeht


Dann längt sich die Schraube.
Der finale Akt ist, dass du entweder dein Werkzeug oder den Kopf der Schraube zerstörst bzw. die Schraube oder das Gewinde (aus)reisst. Da ist nur die Frage wer zuerst aufgibt. 

Andere Hersteller geben für ähnliche Verbindungen 4-6 Nm an.


----------



## EggheadSpecial (4. August 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> ...bzw. die Schraube ... das Gewinde (aus)reisst.


wohl am ehesten das schwächste Glied in der Kette (Alugewinde), der Schraube sollte da nichts passieren!


----------



## merlinc461 (6. August 2015)

Ich habe ein Problem die Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel fest zudrehen.
Und zwar:
Wenn ich die hintere Schraube (hinterer Teil des Sattels) mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen habe und danach die vordere mit 7Nm anziehen will, so kann ich die vordere Schraube ins unentliche drehe.
Wie geht man den bei sowas vor das man beide Schrauben mit 7Nm anziehen kann?


----------



## EggheadSpecial (6. August 2015)

merlinc461 schrieb:


> Wie geht man den bei sowas vor das man beide Schrauben mit 7Nm anziehen kann?


gleichmässig, abwechselnd festdrehen
zum Ende hin erst mit dem DMS genau anziehen...


----------



## merlinc461 (7. August 2015)

EggheadSpecial schrieb:


> gleichmässig, abwechselnd festdrehen
> zum Ende hin erst mit dem DMS genau anziehen...



Danke für die Antwort.
Nur ich kann machen was ich will die vordere Schraube kann ich mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel bis zum geht nicht mehr anziehen und erreiche nicht den "Knackpunkt" des Drehmomentschlüssel.
Anders sieht es bei der hinteren Schraube aus da erreiche ich die 7Nm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EggheadSpecial (7. August 2015)

merlinc461 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Nur ich kann machen was ich will die vordere Schraube kann ich mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel bis zum geht nicht mehr anziehen und erreiche nicht den "Knackpunkt" des Drehmomentschlüssel.
> Anders sieht es bei der hinteren Schraube aus da erreiche ich die 7Nm


Klingt nach kaputtem Gewinde...
Entweder an der Schraube oder der Klemmung.


----------

